# HELP! POOPing problems :(



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Apr 2, 2016)

just noticed after my tegu pooped his bowels seemed to extend outward about an inch and he kept dragging his butt and then licking it. eventually went back in and seems to be ok now. what is this ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Apr 2, 2016)

after some research im thinking it was just a prolapse episode do to some intake of some bark a few days ago. he's still eating but i will keep an eye on him to make sure its not parasites or anything else.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 2, 2016)

my brothers crested gecko had a parasite that made its ass litterally fell out. Might wanna have him checked, I know now that parasites can do that D:.


----------



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah I've read that as well. Thanx. Do u know if his ass stayed out ? Was it bloody ? My dude seems fine now that he ate and Pooped a little again in warm water


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah his ass stayed out and he did die. The vet was closed and we had no time to get him in. Wasn't bloody at all, atleast from what I heard. I couldn't bear to look at it. If your tegu has never been to the vet/ had a fecal test I would take him in just to be safe .


----------



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Apr 3, 2016)

yeah if it happens again i def will. thanks


----------



## Misfitcreatures (Apr 8, 2016)

You sure it wasn't just his hemipenes? Males tend to push them out in the process of going to the bathroom. My boy will drag them on the ground and remove sperm plugs after he's done his business.. Lovely


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 20, 2016)

If this is a male, it could have been his hemipenes. When my guy has a bowel movement, he pushes his out and drags them just for a second. It's normal! If this is not the case, I would take him to the vet asap!


----------

